# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán My Le - Quán ăn Việt ở Tokyo(Nhật Bản)

## hantt.163

*Điểm độc đáo là một người Nhật làm chủ quán và tên quán được đặt theo tên mẹ vợ của ông*
Bên trong quán Mỹ Lệ. Ảnh: The Japan Times

Trên báo The Japan Times, tác giả Robbie Swinnerton viết rằng ngay khi vừa dứt những cơn mưa và nhiệt độ tăng lên, ý nghĩ của ông lại hướng đến Việt Nam. 
Đó là bởi vì ở đấy có những món ăn khiến người nước ngoài cảm thấy muốn ăn. Hơn nữa, ông tâm sự rằng nhiều người luôn sẵn sàng đi thêm một đoạn đường nữa để tìm một quán ăn Việt Nam ngon miệng. Và quán My-Le (Mỹ Lệ) ở Tokyo (Nhật Bản) là một địa điểm như thế. 


*Chủ quán người Nhật*
Trước hết, Mỹ Lệ thật ngoài sức tưởng tượng của nhiều khách du lịch phương Tây. Nó là một căn phòng trên tầng 2 một tòa nhà cũ kỹ nằm bên lề đường, cùng dãy với những “khách sạn tình yêu” và quán rượu giá rẻ. 
Ngồi ở đó, người ta còn dễ dàng nghe thấy tiếng xe lửa chạy qua. Thế nhưng, ngay khi họ được đọc thực đơn dày cộp có hình ảnh minh họa, họ sẽ nhận ra rằng họ đang ở đúng nơi họ muốn. 


Chủ quán Akinori Masauji. Ảnh: The Japan Times

Mỹ Lệ không hề là một quán ăn mới mẻ. Nó đã tồn tại ở đây suốt 2 thập niên và trong hơn một nửa thời gian đó, nó mang tên “Vietnam”. Đến khi chủ nhân hiện thời là Akinori Masauji tiếp quản quán cùng với vợ anh là người Việt Nam, anh đã lấy tên mẹ vợ đặt cho quán ăn của mình.
Anh Masauji trang trí các bức tường trong quán bằng những bức bích họa nhiều màu sắc. Đến đây, thực khách sẽ được chủ quán cho thưởng thức nhạc rock Ấn Độ. 
Tất cả đội ngũ phục vụ trẻ tuổi đều là người địa phương gốc Việt. Điểm quan trọng nhất là quán có 3 đầu bếp nữ người Việt đều là những đầu bếp giỏi.

*Những món ăn độc đáo*
Vào quán, thực khách sẽ bắt đầu bằng món ăn gì đây? Họ sẽ không hề sai với những món cuốn. Có 3 loại cho họ chọn lựa: gỏi cuốn, với nửa con tôm đỏ nằm bên trong tấm bánh tráng cuộn lại; bì cuốn (cũng giống như loại trên nhưng được cuốn với thịt); cá cuốn – món ăn hiếm thấy ở khắp Tokyo. 
Dù thực khách lựa chọn món nào, họ cũng được phục vụ một cách mau lẹ. Hơn nữa, món nào cũng đều khiến thực khách nước ngoài ngạc nhiên thú vị, từ cách chế biến đến cách thưởng thức. 
Bánh bèo là những chiếc bánh nóng nhỏ làm bằng bột gạo rắc trên mặt những con tôm khô, hành tươi băm nhỏ, ớt khô và cà rốt xắt nhỏ. Thực khách sẽ rưới lên bánh thứ nước xốt mặn pha bằng nước mắm với giấm. Những chiếc bánh này nhiều màu sắc, thật dễ ăn. 
Bánh xèo cũng rất ngon. Đó là những chiếc bánh màu vàng ươm với thịt heo và nhiều giá đỗ. Thế nhưng, thực khách không gọi thêm món này bởi vì họ muốn thưởng thức món bánh khọt – có thể gọi nó là phiên bản nhỏ bé của bánh xèo nhưng được nhồi tôm nấu bằng nước cốt dừa. 

Giống như những loại bánh lớn hơn, thực khách cuốn bánh khọt trong lá rau diếp cùng với các loại rau thơm khác, sau đó chấm vào thứ nước chấm vừa mặn vừa ngọt và… cắn.
Ngoài ra, quán còn có món hủ tiếu Sài Gòn. Đặt bên trên mặt tô hủ tiếu là những miếng thịt gà, hải sản và nhiều rau. Những thực khách đến đây luôn nhớ để dành bụng cho món tráng miệng. 
Đó là chè chuối với nước cốt dừa chan vào những quả chuối chín với đậu phộng rang giã nhỏ. Bên cạnh đó, thực khách còn có thể gọi thêm món chuối chiên cho đủ bộ.
Theo: báo mới

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## hcpro

thật là hay và ấn tượng

----------


## dung89

Nghe câu chuyện đã thấy quán hấp dẫn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

